# C&C cage!



## gusanr14 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello, I currently have two plastic tubs connected for each of my hedgehogs. However, I wanted to change their cage to C&C cage since it looks easier to clean and more space for them! 
I have hard time finding the cube grids because target, walmart near me do not have them in stock! So, I am planning to order them online through Amazon.

Amazon.com - Whitmor 6071-968-WHT White Storage Cubes (Set of 6), White - Closet Storage And Organization System Hardware
Whitmor 6071-968-WHT White Storage Cubes (Set of 6)

Is this product good to use? I don't know what other people use. 
I am going to make 2X4 for each of them. I was planning to add the bottom section since I have a dog. These cubes have 1.7 inch holes, I think, is that fine?

Also, would the oil-filled radiator work fine with these cages too?


----------



## Chuushou (Mar 11, 2016)

Honestly I just went ahead and bought a cage from the GuineaPigCageStore 

The reason being that hedgehogs have this weird tendency to climb on top of things just because they think they can. To counter act this, i made my walls 10" instead of the regular. This makes them plenty high to keep your hedgehog inside and not tempted to try and climb the grids. They will if they see it I swear. 

Because of this, I feel like your place to buy grids is fine wherever you get them. But with the chloroplast, make sure you can buy an option with 10" walls. Do it for safety!


----------



## viv1424 (Nov 15, 2015)

I bought the same ones, just that the set of 4 because I made a 3x2. They are sturdy, the space between each grid is fine as long as you don't have a very determined baby hedgie. you should use zip ties to connect them though because it will make it a lot more secure and you won't have to worry about your cage falling apart. For my unique situation, after my hedgehog discovered that there was plastic protecting the walls she lost all interest in climbing. You can do that as well. Find some sturdy clear vinyl at Walmart or something and line the walls. Their little nails or teeth cannot get a grip to rip it. My coroplast is 3 or 4 inches high. Maybe your hedgie is a climber but Acacia is not even mildly interested.
I would think that the oil-filled radiator would work fine, but you should check the cage constantly for the temperature and try to acquire a che setup sometime in the future if you don't want your whole room to always be in the mid-70s. But, if it has worked fine for you so far, then yes it should work, but again if you don't put vinyl or tall coroplast walls on the sides then there will be more air flow and more temperature range.

not sure why the pictures are sideways. sorry about that:???:


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Guys, before responding to a question check the date, the original post was back in movement, the user most likely already has a cage and doesn't need any input at this point.


----------

